# lil fatter all mountain



## gorgonzola (Aug 5, 2010)

time to start looking for new stix, thinking all mountain in the 85-90 x 180-184 range. 6' / 200# like to ski bumps, woods and chase my son and the yahoos at blue at warp speed. short list so far includes dynastar mythic riders and sultan 85's, watea 84's, k2 extreme, and maybe volkl mantras at the fat end of the spectrum. oh yeah pre-requisite is CHEAP leftovers. oufitting 5 skiers and now a kid in college leaves me next to nada. whadaya's think?


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> time to start looking for new stix, thinking all mountain in the 85-90 x 180-184 range. 6' / 200# like to ski bumps, woods and chase my son and the yahoos at blue at warp speed. short list so far includes dynastar mythic riders and sultan 85's, watea 84's, k2 extreme, and maybe volkl mantras at the fat end of the spectrum. oh yeah pre-requisite is CHEAP leftovers. oufitting 5 skiers and now a kid in college leaves me next to nada. whadaya's think?



I'm not a real gear head, I'll give that to the others to split brands and models, but I will observe that you are trying to mix 3/4 entirely different skis uses (GS, woods, pow? and bumps) into one.  You might think about beginning to build a quiver and have your next ski be the first step in that direction, focusing on one of the above.  Being Mr. Cheap, I figured out how to do this, but it took time; I now have three in-service boards.  Think about which of your activities you enjoy on your current boards. I enjoy having the right tool for the job, after a couple of decades of swiss-army-knife approach - with mediocre performance all around.  Then again, that might be exactly what you want, so I'd like to hear more.

I do have 96 under foot which is great on our 6+ inch days.  They double as my woods skis due to the wood core.  I have a pair of GS skis that hold me tight to the ground and is as secure as the bucket seat of a Porche 911.  I don't do bumps, so no comment.  If I'm going out west and need something fatter, I rent - I don't get it often enough to justify a real fatty purchase.

I'm sure others will disagree, but something to consider.  Also depends how fat your wallet is and how often you get out.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 5, 2010)

if you haven't looked at them, consider the nordicas. i have jet fuel @ 84 mm and really like them for all conditions.  pretty good pricing here if they have any left -> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=80291


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

If you're cheap, think about purchasing performance demos.  Selection is slim right now but prices are pretty much at their bottom in August.  Performance demos tend to be high-er end stuff and I've never had any issues if  you can hack a demo binding.  they tend to be, on the average $100 less in August than the May price.

I've purchased from shops off of ebay and http://www.skiessentials.com/index.htm (which is Pinnacle in Stowe, take a drive up and save some $).   Bromley just sent out a note saying they are having the largest ski sale in VT shortly.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2010)

Is this meant to replace your current ski, or an addition to the quiver?  What is your current ski?


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 5, 2010)

right now i have an sl ski (volkl racetiger) for race nights/nastar, a psuedo gs ski ('05 head ixrc1100 113/68/112) and a set of park twins ('06 fischer riu112/80/112). the cruisers and the twin tips are at the end of their usefull lives so i want to combine their uses - on any given day i'll ski all over the mountain and want to decrease the quiver to the 2 pair, all mountain and race. don't get out west or north enough to warrant a fat powder ski


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> if you haven't looked at them, consider the nordicas. i have jet fuel @ 84 mm and really like them for all conditions.  pretty good pricing here if they have any left -> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=80291



definatley the price point i'm looking at and i know root kicks ass on his new N's, he might have the jet fuels as well. I can't seem to get past the nordica meketing & nameplates which seem to all be overlapping/redundant/confusing to know whats what. I guess i'll to spend a few minutes on their websit at some point


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 5, 2010)

'07 Enforcer (reds) 135/98/125 177,185...$199

If you have a binding you can put on them these are a great ski.  I am skiing the same one and have to say other than on the hard pack I like them better than my AC50 in every style.  Bumps, Trees, Slop.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 5, 2010)

wow good deal but i think she's too fat for me! i just just checked out the nordica site %^&*$%^& xbTI blablahblah wtf?!?!? I want a wood core with a sheet of tit!!! the other thing about the nordicas is 178 to186 is a big jump no?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 5, 2010)

I hear ya....i have atomic metrons (78 at waist) and Sugar Daddies (99)...I could get rid of the daddies and go to a 85ish as i feel they'd hold better on more hardpack...the daddies absolutly float in the pow though....


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 5, 2010)

just had to post again to erase the curse of satan!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 5, 2010)

Check out Greg's post regarding his Watea94s. Only $350 with bindings, I think?


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> if you haven't looked at them, consider the nordicas. i have jet fuel @ 84 mm and really like them for all conditions.  pretty good pricing here if they have any left -> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=80291





gorgonzola said:


> definatley the price point i'm looking at and i know root kicks ass on his new N's, he might have the jet fuels as well. I can't seem to get past the nordica meketing & nameplates which seem to all be overlapping/redundant/confusing to know whats what. I guess i'll to spend a few minutes on their websit at some point



Yeah, I love my Jet Fuels.  You might find them a little stiff in the bumps though.  Tarponhead has the Watera 84's and they seem to be just a bit softer.  Maybe if I had some bump skills, I'd would think differently.  Nordica's current line-up is a little bit like alphabet soup.  Philpug likes the HR flat series, but to tell you the truth, I dig the binding system.  Oh by the way, all that ass kicking is getting done  with 170cm sticks.  It's plenty stable at that length and it's just a little easier for me to shoot the Crazy Mile at ludicrous speed.

From the link that gmcunni poosted:

'10 Jetfuel Ti 126/84/112...$449 -> Equivalent to what I have
'10 Jetfuel Ca 126/84/112...$389 -> Slightly softer (no titanium)


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 6, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, I love my Jet Fuels.  You might find them a little stiff in the bumps though.  . . . .
> 
> '10 Jetfuel Ti 126/84/112...$449 -> Equivalent to what I have
> '10 Jetfuel Ca 126/84/112...$389 -> Slightly softer (no titanium)



i have the non-titianium ones and they work for me in bumps*. i got the softer ones just for that reason.  previously i had some volkl 724s, now those were stiff in the bumps :-D



* not that i'm a great bumper, if i was, i'd have twisters ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Check out Greg's post regarding his Watea94s. Only $350 with bindings, I think?



Good call.  I really like my 94s (previous model year of Greg's).  Mine will probably be my go to all mountain ski this year, but I'm a big guy, so I have a fairly easy time working them.  I skied mine on hardpack, powder (actually wish they were wider for bottomless stuff), and bumps last season with good results.  They did take a bit of work in the larger bumps though.

I don't think Greg put too many days on his last season.


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Check out Greg's post regarding his Watea94s. Only $350 with bindings, I think?





bvibert said:


> Good call.  I really like my 94s (previous model year of Greg's).  Mine will probably be my go to all mountain ski this year, but I'm a big guy, so I have a fairly easy time working them.  I skied mine on hardpack, powder (actually wish they were wider for bottomless stuff), and bumps last season with good results.  They did take a bit of work in the larger bumps though.
> 
> I don't think Greg put too many days on his last season.



I skied three "days" on them. One half day at Killington, 2 hours one night at Sundown, and about 3 hours at Hunter after that epic dump last year.

I have one semi-interested party, but nothing definite yet. Gorg - PM if interested. I'll be honest, I'm getting rid of them cuz I don't like them in the bumps. I try to be more of a zipperline bump skier though, and I found the Wateas so much more sluggush than either of my Dynas. You being 25 lbs. heavier may be able to muscle them around better, and at 178 cm you might find they work well for you in the bumps. BSL mount is 326mm (28.0 shell). Like new 2010 Watea 94 with Rossi 120s for $350 certainly fits your "Cheap" requirement too.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks for all the input guys! greg i love the pricepoint but the 94 is on the fatter end of what i'm looking for. roots jet fuels seem to fit the bill a little better, i'd really like more feed back on the dynastar sultan and mythic rider if anyone has any beta......


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> thanks for all the input guys! greg i love the pricepoint but the 94 is on the fatter end of what i'm looking for. roots jet fuels seem to fit the bill a little better, i'd really like more feed back on the dynastar sultan and mythic rider if anyone has any beta......



I was looking into the Sultan line last winter, from what everyone told me the Sultan 80 and Sultan 85 are much different skies. I ended up getting a pair of Élan 888's and like them alot. They were good in POW, good on hard pack but just so so in the bumps for me. Then again I really suck in the bumps.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 6, 2010)

my last 2 cents - about half way through my first season on my 84mm nordicas i wished i'd gone wider.   i'll probably be shopping for a new ski @ end of this season and plan on a 95+/- as my single all purpose ski.

Greg, if yours are still for sale i'll be giving you a call.


----------



## Sky (Aug 6, 2010)

I know you said "wood" core....but last year I picked up a pair of the Atomic Crimsons (86 underfoot).  Nice Nice.  

I race with three guys (on other skis)....one scored the Volkl AC50 and loves them.

The other two went with the Watea 84's and rave about them.  I think they can do bumps...but they also happen to be very good skiers.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks, although i'm partial to the wood core (probably more of a romantic notion than actual science, performance or feel!) i'll check out the crimsons ... i think the volkls are a little stifffer than i want from what i understand. my heads have 2 sheets of metal and you really have to stay on 'em. my twins had a layer of of carbon to stiffen them up and were alot of fun but seem to have lost their "pop" after a few seasons.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 6, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> thanks for all the input guys! greg i love the pricepoint but the 94 is on the fatter end of what i'm looking for. roots jet fuels seem to fit the bill a little better, i'd really like more feed back on the dynastar sultan and mythic rider if anyone has any beta......


maybe you should look at the hellcat.  I demo'd that at blue two years ago and it wasn't that bad considering it was on night time boilerplate


----------

